# CTS Turbo S362 build



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Will the s362 fit with the kinetic's manifold in an mk2? Answer Inside*

The turbo will clear the valve cover as seen below:
























It will also fit the mark 2 but you need to beat the crap out of the firewall. 
Mine firewall was already massaged for my 50trim setup and this still wouldnt fit, i need to give it some more.
Holes will not line up:
















she sure does look pretty. I will trim the valve cover to make her sit a bit lower
























I powder coated the valve cover and turbo cold side. Wrinkle coat with high temp clear coat.
































Also hammered in the firewall, i have not tested the turbo again but im certain this will be enough. (high temp shield will cover the hammer marks)



















_Modified by Narbie @ CTS Turbo at 7:35 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

talk about tight. I guess you need a bigger hammer


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_talk about tight.


thats how we like em


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

hmmm i like the good news..kinda. now with bashin in your firewall..would anything negative come from that? or just an uneven firewall...ill be bashin in a mk4....


----------



## Lag (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (krazygti)*

Nice Head!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Lag)*

would it work if you flipped the turbo around?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_would it work if you flipped the turbo around?


exactly what I was thinking, thought he'd need a new exhaust manifold/dp.


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

wow that looks like a straight beast.


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (xXGti2006Xx)*

won't work flipped valve cover won't clear hot side


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

bummer. that DP seems like such a cluster F. such a pain to get rear motor mount bolt out.


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Yeah true it's hard to make a dp with the rear mount in the way


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

Well it doesnt look like you can get a better fitting mani for that turbo, the comp housing is tight to the valve cover, too bad the firewall is so close. Even if you raised it up you'd have fittment issues, the MK4 should have some more room back there, I remember trying to put the 02 housing in there and it was much tigher on your car than the mk4s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_Well it doesnt look like you can get a better fitting mani for that turbo, the comp housing is tight to the valve cover, too bad the firewall is so close. Even if you raised it up you'd have fittment issues, the MK4 should have some more room back there, I remember trying to put the 02 housing in there and it was much tigher on your car than the mk4s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hmmm this is good news...any idea of how much more room i would have over narbie? also any draw backs on bangin the firewall in?


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i will measure an mk4 and measure mine and post numbers


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Narbie @ CTS Turbo* »_i will measure an mk4 and measure mine and post numbers

thanks narbizzzle...


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Narbie @ CTS Turbo* »_ won't work flipped valve cover won't clear hot side


You should be clear, its with that exhaust manifold.
Not exactly a straight comparison but my GT35R fits fine flipped on a top mount manifold in a Mk2 without firewall hacking.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

what motor mounts do you have?
Even with brand new front subframe bushings, billet front mount and g60 trans/windowweld'd rear engine mounts my motor would pull that turbo directly into the firewall under full load. 
I'd bash the firewall in some more. You don't want to have to pay for a rebuild too


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (haenszel)*

are there any downfalls with bashing in the fire wall...other than splinters in your hands?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Narbie @ CTS Turbo* »_i will measure an mk4 and measure mine and post numbers


send it to me narbie ill take mine off measure and send it back.


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_what motor mounts do you have?
Even with brand new front subframe bushings, billet front mount and g60 trans/windowweld'd rear engine mounts my motor would pull that turbo directly into the firewall under full load. 
I'd bash the firewall in some more. You don't want to have to pay for a rebuild too










i might shave a bit off my front engine mount, did you try this by any chance?


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

yeah, i have that done too cuz the BBM mount's angle is all wrong where the bracket hits the mount itself.... weird.
Just a forewarning, trying to save you the $$$ on a rebuild for something so dumb.


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

this is where an engine damper would come in handy, it would prevent the movement under load.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

solid mounts should do it.


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

ive got a solid front. i should get the VF tranny


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *haenszel* »_yeah, i have that done too cuz the BBM mount's angle is all wrong where the bracket hits the mount itself.... weird.

did you have to drill the top bolt hole deeper after cutting it down?


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
did you have to drill the top bolt hole deeper after cutting it down?


nah, it was drilled deep enough.


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

you took it off from the bottom or top?


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

iight narbs i got the measurements
Firewall to top edge of valve cover 9.5"
Rain tray to the top of the valve cover 7"
Exhaust ports from head to firewall 11"
all these were taken from middle of the head


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (krazygti)*

8 inches from firewall to edge of valve cover
bout 10 inches from firewall to exhaust port on head


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

This is the "standard" compressor cover correct ? 4"in, 3" out ?
This would be the same overall size as the s364 ?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For some good news


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_This is the "standard" compressor cover correct ? 4"in, 3" out ?
This would be the same overall size as the s364 ?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For some good news

Thats right D, it's the standard cover, its 4" in and 3" out


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

its more like 2.75 out


----------



## rpm20vjetta (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

hey you boost your big boy yet??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

You can fit a bigger turbo in a mk2, you just have to put it up higher. 
If you can get the downpipe out of there, that looks like it will work great.


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

hows the mini build goin?


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

updated first post


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Narbie @ CTS Turbo* »_updated first post

Thankfully you've got the heat shield for the firewall, damn MK2s are so tight back there compared to MK4s


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yeah and with the turbo on you wont see anything. even if you did i dont really care, its no show car


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

nice...i see that you barely sleep..which is good i will be ordering mine in the near future...and need some results from you lol


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

lol west coast time


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

been a while since i posted here.
got a few more goodies...
















more to come tomorrow


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

what cams did you choose narbie?


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

52's


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

nice knife...i have everything in those pics-the cams lol


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

Fastest mk2 around!


----------



## jhsoccerodp (Oct 19, 2008)

how much larger is the s362 compared to the gt3076r? Im looking for the turbo kit for my TT, daily driven but want good number.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (jhsoccerodp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhsoccerodp* »_how much larger is the s362 compared to the gt3076r? Im looking for the turbo kit for my TT, daily driven but want good number.
 3076 with 830's on a awd tt would be sooooo sexy 450 whp awd


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazygti* »_nice knife...i have everything in those pics-the cams lol


works great for boxes


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Narbie @ CTS Turbo* »_
works great for boxes









and skinning dead animals lol


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kamahao112)*

huh yeah.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

Narbie, You copying me?








Good to see the progress, cant wait to see your car run with the bigger snail!


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (themachasy)*

you can call it over kill








and yes my rug is dirty








some heat shielding goodies from jegs!


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

Hey Narbie can you do a write up on installing the cams as well since the marks are different then the stock cams.... I think the info would be reference for the community....keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darzamat (Jun 1, 2007)

nice project.i'm thinkin about to built my 1.8T engine with the familiar setup.but my question is , are these s362 or s364 turbos are little big for 1.8 ? how is the spool ? can it spool before 5000rpm ? are there any big differences between 362 and 364 ? for HP and spool which one is the best option for 1.8 ? and i'm curious about which injectors are you runing with ? thank you guys


_Modified by darzamat at 9:09 AM 4-27-2009_


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Bumping this up, whats its current status ? Did you figure out that crank turn resistance issue ?


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

yes rods were messed up, got my new 20mm rods in, waiting for some pistons and the build will cont.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

Did you decide to use another set of IE's ?


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yup still IE, this time i went with the 20mm rods though


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

20mm is the way to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

19mm is for the AWP motors right? or could i use the 20mm rods as well...im kinda lost as to how the 19's didnt work out...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (krazygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazygti* »_19mm is for the AWP motors right? or could i use the 20mm rods as well...im kinda lost as to how the 19's didnt work out...

narbie just wants to take full advantage of the turbo, so he's going to run a big dog bottom end


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

new 20mm rods are in and also got some used aeb pistons.....








also put in new shifter bushing kit. Excuse the blurry picture
http://stores.herbys53store.com/Detail.bok?no=180


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

moAR bushings....


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

You think the S362 is good for 600whp on a 1.8t ? Or would one be better jumping on an S364 for those power levels ?
What is your target whp ?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

Got the head apart today in my machine shop, err I mean living room.








Hot tanked the head aswell
err shower...








Port that b*tch next week


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

save the whales... lol..


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_save the whales... lol..

Sewage fish FTL !







... lol


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

kitchen tuning!


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

Bathroom Build Up


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bakana)*

Wait till you see where I am going to port it.
Kitchen....


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

are you going to run o2j tranny


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Njegos18t)*

Yeah I think he is.
02J's are fine, as long as you aren't flat foot shifting at 8k every day.
coughTHESWOLEGUYcough


----------



## Njegos18t (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

it will break


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yeah 0j2.... 02m aint that easy in a mark 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

mk2's don't weigh as much and don't have big tires either... The 02j's last ok in them, a lot better then in mk4's anyways.


----------



## dirtydumpd18t (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

i cant wait to see the stove top porting!! lol

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dirtydumpd18t)*

head is finally together!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

home built for reals http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice Narbie... now finish the damn thing so I can get a ride in it!! I've been waiting FOREVER!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Njegos18t)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Lookin good Narbie


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

thanks guys.... clayizzle now i gotta get me some bigger injectors


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

looking goood cant wait to see it complete


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

pistons/rods in the block.








cat cam users, make sure you blue loctite these bolts and tq them to 11FTLBS, these are not tight out of the box








chopping up k03 downpipe








ADR head with my crappy welds in the back, starting the custom dp.








CTS turbo manifold


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

Wait, you keep parts on your _work bench_? Whats wrong, is your kitchen table full already?


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

Hahah that was bijans tub and kitchen counter


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

whats going on with those pistons?


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Yeah I think he is.
02J's are fine, as long as you aren't flat foot shifting at 8k every day.
coughTHESWOLEGUYcough









no true at all b. i babied my 02j and then bang! striped 2nd gear.


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiA4_18T* »_whats going on with those pistons?


what do you mean?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Wait, you keep parts on your _work bench_? Whats wrong, is your kitchen table full already?









haha yeah that was my apartment. You definitely don't want to see pictures after I ported it. What a mess.
Head came out really nice though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

your apt was like a machine shop


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Narbie @ CTS Turbo* »_your apt was like a machine shop

damn lucky!!!! my wife would have to draw the line lol


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_
damn lucky!!!! my wife would have to draw the line lol

I don't have a wife. I have 2 roomates though, but they've done worse.


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

after not being able to turn the head over on a bench, i hit up bob for some help and he said to check the tensioner clearance..
sure enough the intake cam was hitting the tensioner and preventing the head from turning over.
i have circled what what hitting and where, excuse the crappy editing job.

















on a brighter note, i finished welding up my downpipe.








and how the head sits while i solve this clearance issue....


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

has this happened to anyone else????
looks great so far narbie, hope this gets solved asap.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_has this happened to anyone else????
looks great so far narbie, hope this gets solved asap. 

Yep. VVT tensioner users beware... grinding/notching may be nesessary. Stupid Cat


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

ddaaammnnnnnn. good to know now rather than after assembly.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_ddaaammnnnnnn. good to know now rather than after assembly.










haha. I think Narbie has ran into just about every single hiccup that could possibly happen, but like he said, it'll all be worth it in the end right??


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

no kidding man, anyway, went at it with the die grinder and took a chunk off the tensioner and now the head turns overs. you can see from the picture below were i had to grind down.








put on some heat shielding on the firewall, to prevent the interior from feeling like an over lol








started fabbing up the cold side, putting a map sensor and bov bung on the pipe, then will powder coat it.


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

oh B i didnt see you had posted the pictures already


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

well atleast now i know what to do when i get some 3651's, anyway..lookin good man!!!!!


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

made a dump tube, went with a flex pipe to clear the lower rear engine mount..


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

do you have any dynos from this setup?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_do you have any dynos from this setup?

Isn't it pretty obvious that it's not together and running yet?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

yea i see that, i was just wondering if there was anything out there. Sorry I didnt want to start a new thread.


----------



## Powerstripe (Apr 7, 2009)

P'med about another post which I couldnt find again lol


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

i got banned on that username, go ahead and pm me here


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I wondered why you weren't posting under that account.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_i got banned on that username, go ahead and pm me here



pm'ed you about something...


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

got the timing fixed and now shes really alive.
the power band has really moved to the right, i basically have no power till like 5500-6k, then all hell breaks loose


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

What's the S362 rated at ? I checked out some youtube vids and there is a very wide range of dyno #'s from 400-650whp.. seems like a nice turbo. I was leaning towards the S364 or S366, but if the S362 will make over 600whp than i'm sold.
Do you have any logs ?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

no logs just yet, i need to bleed the wilwoods first, then i'll be able to take her on the freeway.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

You guys are nuts. That turbo is way too big.


----------



## darzamat (Jun 1, 2007)

no power till like 5500-6k ?? i was planing to get s362 too but isnt it little laggy ? or is it normal ? maybe i should look s258 ...


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

keep in mind these were done in 1st and 2nd gear, once i bleed my brakes ill do higher gears which should result in better spool. Also dont forget i have cams, which pushes the power band to the right


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

I hit 25psi in first with my 366r







. im getting 20 psi aroung 4600-4800 tops


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

@ what RPM?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_@ what RPM?


_Quote, originally posted by *DISTURBO* »_4600-4800


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

im blind lol


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*









Did you see the video on pg.2 of his 20/20 thread. Spools pretty good for a big turbo like the S366, almost equivalent to a GT40.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

im gonna check it out, im not sure why mine is soo laggy


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_im gonna check it out, im not sure why mine is soo laggy

I'm sure it has something to do with the Intake Manifold and Cams. Where do you think the turbo should be spooling??


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

well haenszel said he made boost around 4500, and he had the s364


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

this is his dyno


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

Yeah, it starts spooling around 4500, full boost by around 5500 i'd say. If revving to 8-8.5k its a really nice powerband. Haenszel had the 3652 cams also ?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

yeah he did


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Based on that dyno doesn't sound like you are too far off from his. How high are you planning to rev?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

yeah and that dyno was probably done in 3rd or 4th, which puts more load.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

Def done in 4th. The difference between the S362 and S364 is just the compressor size ? or the turbine ?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

You should dyno in 1st.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

different turbine as well.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

just a quick note, i dont have my VVT plugged into the tensioner and i do not have a cel or a code


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

you guys are gonna laugh at this one LMAO im such an idiot...well the car is very loud and living in socal i dont want any attention. if i get my hood popped im DONE, so i put on a high flow cat, well that didnt do much, so i decided to run a second muffler in the mid section area....
i ordered a 30" in length magnaflow 3 inch straight thru..... well.... it wasnt what i expected........
are you guys ready?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

I AM SO GETTING THAT FOR MY CAR!
YES!


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

B, this will replace everything from the dp to just about where the piping takes a turn... whole midpipe will be a muffler LOL


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_B, this will replace everything from the dp to just about where the piping takes a turn... whole midpipe will be a muffler LOL

Do they make mandrel bends made out of resonators/mufflers like that? If so, i'm gonna build my WHOLE turboback out of that. It will be a 10ft long muffler.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Hahahahah that thing is hilarious Narbie. It was good seeing you last night, car looked SOO sick, can't wait to get the damn thing broken in now.


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_You should dyno in 1st.









Your car will make K2 dyno numbers in 1. gear, you need to dyno in a gear that is as close to 1:1 ratio as possible, and in 02j thats 4 or 5th. - and 02m 5-6gear.
Otherwise dyno numbers useless...


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_Hahahahah that thing is hilarious Narbie. It was good seeing you last night, car looked SOO sick, can't wait to get the damn thing broken in now. 


likewise alex, i'll def swing by more often. i cant wait either


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DK_GTI_racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DK_GTI_racer* »_








Your car will make K2 dyno numbers in 1. gear, you need to dyno in a gear that is as close to 1:1 ratio as possible, and in 02j thats 4 or 5th. - and 02m 5-6gear.
Otherwise dyno numbers useless...
I dyno'd in 3rd and 4th gear almost the same power in both gears. Just do a 3rd gear dyno


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (O2VW1.8T)*

how the hell do you guys hook up in 3rd gear?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

tonight was a night id like to forget.
i started off welding my cat in place, 1 flange welded just fine, i came to weld the muffler to the cat and i ran out of gas(check out the ****ty welds)
then as i was under the car test fitting some of the pipes, a pipe slipped and fell slicing my ear lobe in half LOL
so now i have 2 lobes on 1 ear, had to cut the night short to treat my war wounds.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

Pics of ear??? LOL


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Jeez Narbie... this machine is going to kill you before you get to feel its power, LOL. Hope you're ok dude.


----------



## SACGNS (Apr 6, 2009)

ya i want to see this ear


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (SACGNS)*

Narbie what the hell man! Hope your ear isn't as bad as it sounds. Tell me how that 30" resonator sounds! I might buy one of those


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

here is the ear....

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

haha how does that happen, man that is some bad luck... Seems like something that would happen to me.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

got the new radiator in today and also finished up adding the magnaflow secondary muffler....


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

Just ordered that muffler. Magnaflow 30" long 6" round, 3" in/out WOHOOOOOO
My exhaust will have 86 inches of muffler total! YES


_Modified by BoostinBejan at 7:38 AM 7-31-2009_


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

got a new toy, cant wait to use it on the build!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

Lucky bastard, I've been pining for a welder...


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

YES! I am so bringing beer over and we are having weld offs!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_got the new radiator in today and also finished up adding the magnaflow secondary muffler....










How heavy is that muffler? I weighed my 180q twin tip exhaust with a 4" round and 5x8x18 system in at 36lbs. My fwd TT exhaust is around 40lbs due to slightly large mufflers


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Lucky bastard, I've been pining for a welder...



you can buy my other one for cheap


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

i bought the same miller ..the diversion 165...i have had nothing but problems from the foot pedals...on my second one and it still does not work right ...the hand control works really well so i just gave up on the pedal


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

i was actually considering the pedal, what type of problems?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2009)

nice, my build is coming along as well, I'll have it up here one of these days


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_i was actually considering the pedal, what type of problems?

inconsistent power and sometimes it wont start the arc unless you literally stomp on the pedal...when i realized it was the pedal and not me i took it back the welding store (GASPRO) they told me that the pedal is not made by miller and it is sourced by an out side company and made really cheaply ...anyway i am on my second one and it still is not as good as the hand control...so i dont even bother with the foot pedal anymore


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (kamahao112)*

Tig welding with no pedal? You guys are crazy


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Tig welding with no pedal? You guys are crazy

some times you cant use a pedal ..... like the guys that build roll cages inside if rally cars or NHRA 7 sec cars or NASCAR cars at that point its really hard to use a pedal at that point .....idk i actually produce better welds with the thumb control now that i was forced to get used to it....


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

^^^ i think i will eventually give the pedal a shot, but damn $150 bux is pretty steep


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wowza! those welds look like an STD sploision


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

Someone has had some interesting nights... ^


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_wowza! those welds look like an STD sploision











hahaha seriously


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_^^^ i think i will eventually give the pedal a shot, but damn $150 bux is pretty steep


no they are cheap not steep...the pedals for the miller dynasty welders are about 300 for the foot pedal........
the one thing that will make it easier to use the finger control is to just spin the on/off switch till its just under your pointer finger instead of your thumb....it makes it a lot easier to control the proper amount of amperage....


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

using those huge fat gloves dont help either....


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_using those huge fat gloves dont help either....

use a set of mechanix gloves...there is no spatter so you dont really need the thick leather gloves ....i hardy use gloves ...lol...raw dog it ...lol


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (kamahao112)*

balldeep


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

You don't need gloves. You'll get a tan. When we did my exhaust a few years ago.


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

TTT


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_You don't need gloves. You'll get *skin cancer*.

Fixed


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Fixed









Oh whatever, you probably wear a mask in public so you don't get swine flu too, don't you?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
Oh whatever, you probably wear a mask in public so you don't get swine flu too, don't you?










Just when I am welding and riding my bike








You do not want to fall victim to skin cancer....trust me on that one.It is NOT cheap


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*

some new goodies!
1200cc injectors to go with maestro( yes i know tapp has a 1000cc file) 
Thanks for the injectors clay.
Got a new set of BBS RS wheels. The volks just didnt match the car.
I will be pulling the motor soon to install the IE timing gear kit and some arp head studs
Also got a second fuel pump.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_some new goodies!
1200cc injectors to go with maestro( yes i know tapp has a 1000cc file) 
Thanks for the injectors clay.
Got a new set of BBS RS wheels. The volks just didnt match the car.
I will be pulling the motor soon to install the IE timing gear kit and some arp head studs
Also got a second fuel pump.

Looks awesome bizz


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

thanks clay!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

Those wheels should have been OEM on mk2's.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

u just lurkin round now bejan i dont see too much of you anymore


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (weenerdog3443)*

Busy with school...


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

SEM injector driver box arrived today


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

The RS wheels are truly a bitch, took me like 4hrs just to do the bolts, but its worth it..
Good luck with the project.
Here is my new rs` on my summer cab..


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (Pisko)*

Good chit narbie, gonna get mine rollin soon


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (themachasy)*

some more goodies from IE thanks pete!


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

engine removal process started
























also putting on a stock cat and a 20ae muffler with a cut out, cant take this loud exhaust anymore. Way too loud!


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

so motor is officially out, going to install ARP head bolts, dowel the crank, modify coolant delivery, clean up the engine bay and put in a kevlar belt, manual tensioner and a new water pump(motor only has 15k but might as well). Also i'll be welding in the stock cat+a stock gli muffler with a QTP dump. Couldnt stand the loudness.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

installed the verdict motorsports grounding block, need to clean up some more wires.








crappy engine stand is struggling with all that weight


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

checking up on the IE rods after some use, still looking good!


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

Damn, how many miles on those plug? Running super rich eh?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

1200cc injectors on a 1000cc tune


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Will the s362 fit with the kinetic's manifold in an mk2? Answer Inside (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

thats a monster


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

Looking really good!
Now all you need is some super rare wheels


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*

Cough.. Nothelle "N" classics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_Looking really good!
Now all you need is some super rare wheels










oh no, you mean bbs rs arent rare?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halchka99* »_
oh no, you mean bbs rs arent rare?
















Are you new?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*

My favorite car on vortex <3


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

what kind of coilpack cover is that?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

i totally forgot i had made this build thread, im ditching maestro and the 1200cc for Gonzo's 830 file. Hopefully i can have some dyno numbers soon....


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Added to the 20v build thread.

Would you mind filling this in?
* Chassis: 
* Turbo: 
* Displacement: 
* Software: 
* Injectors: 
* Exhaust Manifold:
* Intake Manifold: 
* Cams: 
* Purpose:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

* Chassis: 1991 MKII GTI

* Turbo: Bullseye S362

* Displacement: Factory


* Software: Gonzo Tuning 

* Injectors: Siemens 830cc 

* Exhaust Manifold: CTS Turbo

* Intake Manifold: SEM

* Cams: Cat Cams 3652

* Purpose: Nothing specific, weekend driver, something to wrench on.


----------

